# Our friend coug dad



## FM William Burns (May 14, 2010)

Received an update on Coug Dad, he is doing well and appreciates all the well wishes. Here is the update:

The heart attack was fairly mild and I was fortunate enough to be two blocks from the fire station and hospital when it happened. Amazingly, I went from heart attack to cardic OR in less than 30 minutes. The docs credit the speed with limiting the damage. I start cardiac rehab tomorrow and that will be six weeks of hopeful improvement. I hope to go back to work part time in three weeks. No travel for at least six weeks.

Please keep him in our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery so he can get back to contributing on matters of expertise.


----------



## Mule (May 14, 2010)

CD...Good luck on everything! Cardiac rehab...........they'll make you think you are going to have a heart attack!!

Went through that about 15 years ago. After cardiac rehab it was the best I had felt in a long time!


----------



## RJJ (May 14, 2010)

All the best!


----------



## georgia plans exam (May 14, 2010)

Here's wishing Coug Dad a speedy recovery.

GPES


----------



## AegisFPE (May 14, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> prayers for a speedy recovery so he can get back to contributing on matters of expertise.


Here, here!

Cheers CD!


----------



## pwood (May 14, 2010)

cd,

  shake it off and get back to the good life!


----------



## FredK (May 14, 2010)

cd praying for a speedy return.


----------



## packsaddle (May 14, 2010)

Hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## fatboy (May 15, 2010)

Ditto to all the above..............


----------



## Coug Dad (May 16, 2010)

Thanks all for the prayers and best wishes.  I dodged the big one this time.  I thought heart attacks did not happen to 53 year olds (although I really did know better)  Staying at home, catching up on some reading and getting lots of sleep.  Get to go back to work part time in two weeks and hopefully work back into full swing in 6 weeks.  Started cardiac rehab on Friday and get to do that three times a week.  Monitored exercise and lifestyle classes.  Hopefully have a sucessful program so I don't put the bride through that again.

CD


----------



## globe trekker (May 17, 2010)

.

*Wishing you the very best Coug Dad!  *

.


----------



## Alias (May 21, 2010)

Sending best wishes on a speedy recovery.

Sue


----------



## TJacobs (May 24, 2010)

Wishing you God speed and a successful recovery!!!


----------



## Bootleg (May 24, 2010)

Best wishes


----------



## Coug Dad (May 24, 2010)

Thanks all!.  I got to go back to work today half time and it felt really good.  I really love what I do and it is hard to be away from it.  I still have cardiac rehab for the next 5 weeks, but they tell me everything looks good and I should expect a positive recovery.   I can feel I am getting stronger each day and that is very encouraging.   I believe in the power of prayer and appreciate all those who have been sending positive vibes my way.

CD


----------



## Builder Bob (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the update CD....... Keep the faith and everythng will work out in your favor.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (May 25, 2010)

Best wishes and prayers CD


----------



## FM William Burns (May 25, 2010)

Yes, good news CD besides....the gang around here are not like Oddball's Greeks, we only send positive vibes...man


----------



## Gene Boecker (May 26, 2010)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Thanks all!. I got to go back to work today half time and it felt really good. I really love what I do and it is hard to be away from it. I still have cardiac rehab for the next 5 weeks, but they tell me everything looks good and I should expect a positive recovery. I can feel I am getting stronger each day and that is very encouraging. I believe in the power of prayer and appreciate all those who have been sending positive vibes my way.CD


No wonder you had a heart attack, you LOVE your work.  How weird is THAT?!

Seriously, glad to have you back at the keyboard and code book.

Best wishes for a full recovery.

Peace!


----------

